# Strange question? Where can I get a small hole puncher?



## guest5779

Anyone? I need it to help create "business card hangtags". A standard hole punch is a bit large. Thank you!


----------



## Fluid

Where - no clue.
You could bundle an inch or two worth together, and use a small drill bit.


----------



## kentphoto

Your nearest craft store. Or "Michael's"

You need a 1/8" hole punch.


----------



## Fluid

duh never thought about michaels.


----------



## guest5779

Awesome. Thank you!


----------



## DFras

kentphoto said:


> You need a 1/8" hole punch.


With a tagging gun,
The 1/8" was still too large and the card was easily removed. I tried the drill bit route, not a very clean cut, even using clamps to hold the cards. What worked for me was to just push the needle of the tagging gun thru the card. No problems.

Of course, if you are tying the tags on - the 1/8" hole punch is perfect. Cost about a buck at Hobby Lobby or Target.


----------



## Jasonda

What about an eyelet setter:

http://www.eyelets-etc.com/Tools.htm

They have several with 1/16" and 3/16" tips. That should be small enough.


----------



## guest5779

Thanks for the note!

So I need a 1/16" or so. Man, I wish I could find these in "hangtag" size.


----------



## kentphoto

I use an 1/8" hole punch. Never had a problem with the tags coming off, other than when I was using softs barbs, that weren't meant for clothing tags. The clothing tag barbs are harder, and don't slide out.

http://www.eddies.com/t_prod_cat/251/Tagging-Barbs-Attachments-and-Fasteners.html


----------



## DFras

Dunno, maybe, that is my problem. I will have to check. Thanks.


----------



## Vanguard

Love this thread! a couple of thoughts:

1. using a 1/8'' hole punch from Michaels works perfect with the right tags. I pay my daughters to
sit and punch holes while watching T.V.

2. I have used overnightprints.com and have had great results, but I tried AmericasPrinter.com and got 2500 2-sided full color gloss business cards on heavy stock for $59.00. they look awesome!

3. When you design your card/tags, design them in a vertical format. They will look more like tags.
with 2500, you will have pleanty of tags and business cards for a great price.

Here is my card/tag:


----------



## gaseousclay

my gf has a fiskars brand 1/8" hole puncher which looks ideal for hangtags.


----------



## stuffnthingz

I have a needle tagging gun that I use directly on my vertical layout business cards that masquerade as hang tags and never found need for a hole. I push the needle through the tag and the fabric label, pull the trigger and its done... Just a thought to consider, as it will save you tons of time.


----------



## skyfest

stuffnthingz said:


> I have a needle tagging gun that I use directly on my vertical layout business cards that masquerade as hang tags and never found need for a hole. I push the needle through the tag and the fabric label, pull the trigger and its done... Just a thought to consider, as it will save you tons of time.


This is definitely the way to do it. No need for a puncher!


----------



## Freakazeenie

All craft stores sell them .. even the tag gun style


----------



## thetrillest

I went on a hole punching spree, and punched 1000 cards with regular hole punch size... Didn't even think about this before doing it. Is there anything I can do now? I have gone on ebay, and have bought 2 different type, and they both slide right through. Do they make any tagging gun barbs that have the head thing a little bigger (I have no idea what that part is called). How exactly would I know what size is the head thing other than looking at the picture?


----------



## sicwidit

thetrillest said:


> I went on a hole punching spree, and punched 1000 cards with regular hole punch size... Didn't even think about this before doing it. Is there anything I can do now? I have gone on ebay, and have bought 2 different type, and they both slide right through. Do they make any tagging gun barbs that have the head thing a little bigger (I have no idea what that part is called). How exactly would I know what size is the head thing other than looking at the picture?


i believe michael's have a martha steward 1/16 single hole punch. you might want to check that out.


----------



## Fenrir

Maybe find some white tape or small dot labels, cover both sides and re-punch? Bit of a hassle though.


----------

